# '39 BF Goodrich



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 5, 2010)

Took some more pics, and I have a new wheelset on the way. It rides ok but the plating and spokes are trashed on these.  I also found some advertising for it  at Nostalgic.net


----------



## JOEL (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice ad.

...40 Mead and 37 BFG pix


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Joel have you pulled the crank on the Mead? I'm thinking it could be a 41.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 6, 2010)

The hanging tank on the BFG is awesome!


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 7, 2010)

Shes a beauty, Strings! Those Dx graphics were only 39 and 40?


----------



## JOEL (Mar 8, 2010)

I was going by the SN. Haven't thoroughly investigated...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 8, 2010)

It's kinda like splitting hairs with Mead and doesn't really matter LOL My 40 attached "39 for Schwinn"


----------



## eazywind (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, 39 and 40 only for the tank graphics. DX tank graphics flipped around starting in 1941. Straight downtube = 39 DX


schwinndoggy said:


> Shes a beauty, Strings! Those Dx graphics were only 39 and 40?


----------

